# Manchester Reptile Club 15 - Easter Treat! (Mar 25th)



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! So here's everything to need to know about March's meet. It will have an Easter Fair theme. We'll have games, competitions and an egg hunt! Also, paint an egg at home for the chance to win a prize. There'll be the usual raffle, and as always, tons of lovely animals!

See you there!:2thumb:


And now *MRC's BIG DAY OUT!*

So all the subs and raffle money that you have all kindly paid over the past 14 meets has been collected, and we're finally in a position to announce our summer trip. The original plan was to go to that croc farm place, but after much consideration, we figured it was a very long way to go with a LOT of bus time, and you'd have to _really_ like crocs! 
So we decided upon............

CHESTER ZOO - JUNE 10th (Sunday)

MRC are paying for 52 seater coach, and entry to the zoo for all coach riders...and there'll be some kind of tour included also from the reptile staff.

Obviously, spaces are limited...so after a load of discussion about keeping this as fair as possible, here's what's going to happen.
At the next 2 meets, you will be able to register for seats. All you need to do is give us your name, and the number of meets you have attended. Only people that have actually attended MRC will be able to register for a chance to get a seat.
After MRC April, seats will be allocated, giving priority to those that have attended the most number of meets......the committee feel that this is the fairest way of sorting this, as loyalty gives rewards. If anyone wants to come along in their cars, they are welcome to join us.....but they will have to pay their own admission.

Although we realise that we can never please everybody, hopefully this is ok for most of you 

Should be a lovely day, let's hope no-one gives birth on the coach! (hehe)

This has nothing to do with MRC's secret summer event, which absolutely EVERY northern animal keeper will be encouraged to join in with


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

CONTRARY TO WHAT IT SAYS ON THE POSTER....THE DATE OF THE MEET IS SUNDAY 25TH MARCH!:blush:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

REVISED POSTER WITH CORRECT DATE


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's the price list for Dan Maney, who'll be selling frozen food for collection at the meet. Email your order to him: [email protected] - make sure you title your email "MRC frozen food" for immediate attention. Or get in touch with him via our FB group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ManchesterReptileClub/


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't forget to paint those eggs.....there are prizes for the best!:2thumb:


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

Bump for the meet :up:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Was Awesome night :2thumb: 

met few newbies, was nice to see some old faces 
Omg!! leftys big baby... was absolutely stunning indeed  n was nice to see Jamie, Ben, Ronnie & his lovely Daughter etc.

Ooooo I'm sure ive missed someome out???? 
Asif... Was sooo Bloody Nice to see you Again... MrCriss, you such an amazing Gorgeous Bugga... you know that  

And was lovely to meet your parents, as always : victory:

Thank you MrCriss, was awesome Night :notworthy:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Ben Nickisson said:


> Bump for the meet :up:


 Was lovely to meet you Ben :2thumb:


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks. Same to you and your carpets are. Really cute :no1:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Awww thank you, I'm Glad you liked them


----------

